# The Programming Poll



## TheBeanie (Apr 8, 2011)

If any, Please select the programming language(s) you know. If the one you know isn't listed, select other and leave a comment on which lang it is. Otherwise if you don't know any, select none. 


(It's okay to select if you are a noob)


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Where's the poll? Lol...


----------



## TheBeanie (Apr 8, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> Where's the poll? Lol...


Lol, you're fast.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

FORTRAN! Hahaha...yeah, it's still around, if you're doing scientific computations.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

Why Pascal and no Delphi, sir?

Also... assembly isn't a language per se. It's a type of language that varies between architectures. C was invented in an attempt to standardize code throughout platforms. That way, programmers can for the most part code the same way in C for applications meant to run on x86-16, SPARC, PowerPC, ARM, MIPS, i860, IA-32, IA-64, AMD64... Saying you know assembly is like saying rainbow when you really only meant to say orange.


----------



## TheBeanie (Apr 8, 2011)

tooboku said:


> Why Pascal and no Delphi, sir?
> 
> Also... assembly isn't a language per se. It's a type of language that varies between architectures. C was invented in an attempt to standardize code throughout platforms. That way, programmers can for the most part code the same way in C for applications meant to run on x86-16, SPARC, PowerPC, ARM, MIPS, i860, IA-32, IA-64, AMD64... Saying you know assembly is like saying rainbow when you really only meant to say orange.


Heh, I just named the most popular ones I could think of over the top of my head.

Yeah well, Assembly , albeit low level, is still a programming language. So I figured..

p.s.: I happen to be a female. *mam


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Ye Olde Sea Pluss Pluss!

XD


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

C, C++, PHP, VB, HTML, SQL

Also BASIC but that's not on the list lolz

(The personalitycafe quizzes are done in PHP and HTML but make no use of SQL)


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I used to know HTML, PHP, SQL and some C++ but these days the only one I get to use is VBA at work to do things in Excel/Word that in many cases would be far easier to do in Access. Much more fun than doing what my job description says!

@TheBeanie what "shell" is that option for? I use BASH scripts for doing silly little things all the time at home if that's what you meant and made a wrapper to install Unreal Tournament plus patches and add ons many moons ago. If that's not the right shell it'll be a vote for "other" :happy:


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

C, C++, Java, Javascript, HMTL, PHP, Python, *MySQL, Shell, Assembly (MIPS-R4000, x86-NASM), Actionscript (2.0), Objective-C, Other (Scheme)


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

PASCAL. Old school


----------



## DasPhillipBrau (Apr 2, 2010)

wheres the poll? and I know pascal, does that count?


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

With all those C++ votes, I'm a bit surprised there isn't more for Objective-C or Python.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

99 others said:


> With all those C++ votes, I'm a bit surprised there isn't more for Objective-C or Python.


I'm with you on Python but there isn't much out there for OC unless you want to code for Apple stuff - which I'm willing to bet that the majority of the hardcore programmers like to shun.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

TheBeanie said:


> Heh, I just named the most popular ones I could think of over the top of my head.
> 
> Yeah well, Assembly , albeit low level, is still a programming language. So I figured..


The majority of viruses in my 10GB malware collection are written in Delphi by little Russian kids who have access to the compilers at school. Seems like a popular language to me - at least more than Pascal nowadays but it's okay, they're essentially different generations of the same language. 

Also, don't take it personally. A thread like this is guarunteed to get the keeners excited to show off what they know (or reveal what they don't XD)


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

tooboku said:


> I'm with you on Python but there isn't much out there for OC unless you want to code for Apple stuff - which I'm willing to bet that the majority of the hardcore programmers like to shun.


Yeah XD

Python would be next if I had time. I've already got too many for myself and it's hard to use them enough to stay fluent as it is, since it's all a pastime for me right now.


----------



## tooboku (Jun 9, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> Yeah XD
> 
> Python would be next if I had time. I've already got too many for myself and it's hard to use them enough to stay fluent as it is, since it's all a pastime for me right now.


I have the benefit of being a strong coder but not actually programming for a living so I get to engage in foreplay with any language I want without worrying about that. If I had to say I've gone balls deep into any language though, it would be C and then there's that dirty whore, PHP which I hack stuff together when I need something quick.

C would be my spouse and PHP would be the stripper I'm banging on the side when I'm out of town. Java is the crazy ex-fiance - it was all good until she started getting fat. PL, my best friend. Perl, Python, Ruby... my kids. Pascal, Delphi, BASIC... the kids that used to play with me when I was little. C# would be my boss. FORTRAN is my grandma....


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

My knowledge of programming and actually being able to effectively create a program from the ground up are not adequate for actual use in applications. I've spent more time focusing on trying to control the Windows 7 kernel and registry. I can't create apps but i can put win7 on a 667Mhz processor with 512Mb of ram. Not entirely impressive and rather pointless but most of the things I do in my leisure time are..

I've heard ruby is the easiest language to code in. HTML was easy enough to create a basic web page (after stealing bits of code I liked) but trying to meet the new standards as well as SSL encryption for any financial transactions are well out of my skill set.

I experimented with creating my own firefox add-ons but my profile is already a mess so I abandoned my attempts. I hate visual basic, it could be useful for creating something specific to my needs but I just don't see it as the best utility when everything is moving to the "cloud".

my next project will likely be working with crystal reports or trying to work with the html5 standard to see what the hype is about.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

@NotSoRighteousRob

You could always use W3C The W3C Markup Validation Service to check your HTML. If all else fails you can use a script that detects the browser and makes any necessary changes. I had to do this on my page because IE doesn't do alpha transparent .png and the way it handles tables isn't compliant. Luckily it's PHP generated so I didn't have to make an alternate code for every item on the page, it just puts it in where appropriate itself (and a lot is done in CSS)


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

tooboku said:


> I'm with you on Python but there isn't much out there for OC unless you want to code for Apple stuff - which I'm willing to bet that the majority of the hardcore programmers like to shun.


I actually like Obj-C more than C++. It's ashamed people don't use much of it outside the Apple world. The syntax is very clean in comparison. It also has a built-in garbage collector, but with C++ you need to write one yourself or use an arbitrary library like Boost. C++ was my language of choice before I learned Obj-C, but now I write most of what I can in C and wrap it if necessary. I even encountered a few devices that doesn't even support C's standard libraries or any type of printf/logger function.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

tooboku said:


> So.... I was just checking up on my LinkedIn again and guess who is still getting chased around for PHP?
> 
> Hahaha... Why do people insist on using duct tape for EVERYTHING?


I wish PHP would just die. It had a good life, but it needs to be put out to pasture.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I know a little of HTML and C++, but certainly not enough to do more than very basic programming.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

tooboku said:


> So.... I was just checking up on my LinkedIn again and guess who is still getting chased around for PHP?
> 
> Hahaha... Why do people insist on using duct tape for EVERYTHING?


When All You Have Is a Hammer - Television Tropes & Idioms

Really though. What's wrong with PHP? ;.; Or duct tape, for that matter? ;.;

Vocaloid DB


----------



## Abyss Soul (Jul 11, 2010)

Heard JAVA was easier to learn and work with than C++. I'm not sure why that is, though, as I've only programmed with C++.


----------



## billymark (Nov 3, 2011)

I know this thread is a little old but it seems like the perfect place for this question. I'm doing a tutorial in python and have no idea what I'm doing wrong on this exercise. I'm a total noob and was wondering if anyone could walk me through this one. I've gotten everything made that it says and have downloaded the necessary materials but I have been beating my head against the keyboard trying to get it to run a nosetest. It keeps telling me that it can't find the module nose.tools, which leads me to believe that I have my nose.tools file somewhere it is not supposed to be?

Exercise 46: A Project Skeleton — Learn Python The Hard Way, 2nd Edition

If anyone has any advise as to how to set this up so that it will run, It would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## billymark (Nov 3, 2011)

damn double post.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

billymark said:


> I know this thread is a little old but it seems like the perfect place for this question. I'm doing a tutorial in python and have no idea what I'm doing wrong on this exercise. I'm a total noob and was wondering if anyone could walk me through this one. I've gotten everything made that it says and have downloaded the necessary materials but I have been beating my head against the keyboard trying to get it to run a nosetest. It keeps telling me that it can't find the module nose.tools, which leads me to believe that I have my nose.tools file somewhere it is not supposed to be?
> 
> Exercise 46: A Project Skeleton — Learn Python The Hard Way, 2nd Edition
> 
> If anyone has any advise as to how to set this up so that it will run, It would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance guys.


This isn't anything that has to do with learning Python. Still, google what nose is and see what you can learn from that. Also try the official python tutorial.


----------



## MikeTheKnife (Feb 10, 2010)

You know, I can understand not putting BASIC on the poll, but why'd you leave out QBasic? Did GORILLAS.BAS mean nothing to you?


----------



## Coppertony (Jun 22, 2011)

Learning C++ for a new job I just got; anyone got any tips/tutorials?


----------



## IceCube (Oct 15, 2010)

Coppertony said:


> Learning C++ for a new job I just got; anyone got any tips/tutorials?


 Share your findings


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

I also know FORTRAN. Of course, my knowledge in all of these is sub-par, since my major is not computer science.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I would LOVE to learn C++ ! But I really only know Python from some classes at school, and I've been teaching myself HTML since I was fourteen.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Seems like everyone and their unborn child knows a little bit of programming. What credentials (generally) does it take to get a typical job in this field?


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

MikeTheKnife said:


> You know, I can understand not putting BASIC on the poll, but why'd you leave out QBasic? Did GORILLAS.BAS mean nothing to you?


I loved that game.

I remember when I was quite young my father taught me some basic syntax, and I wrote a program that told you how old you were if you inputted your birthdate. I also made an elementary calculator interface.

Sadly I wasn’t a child prodigy :/


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

C, C#, C++, Java, Javascript, HTML, PHP, Python, SQL, Shell, Assembly, and a whole bunch of others

I know a lot actually

Java, C#, and PHP are my favorites

And I hate Python's indentation based control flow thingy....that is so retarded



Richard said:


> Sadly I wasn’t a child prodigy :/


Did someone just call my name?


----------



## ingenii anima (Jan 6, 2012)

I struggle with Visual Basic. I can pick up a _human_ language pretty well in a month, but a _computer_ language is nigh impossible!


----------



## ChairmanMeow (Sep 15, 2011)

I mostly program with Java nowadays due to school, but I also know C, a little bit of C#, SQL, HTML, Javascript, PHP, Action Script, Visual Basic, Python and Pascal. (which is not remarkable at all, if you take into account that C, Java, Javascript, Python and even some Pascal are basically the same thing)

Also I don't know if anyone's said this before but HTML and SQL are not programming languages. HTML is a text markup language and SQL is a data query/manipulation language, they don't actually program anything.


----------

